# 30gallon Tall w/Artificial Rock Wall



## melas (Oct 24, 2007)

Using Arilief's post as a guide I set out to make my own "rock tank". Though no where near as nice as his I am very pleased with how it turned out. I had this tank sitting around and thought I would give it a try! I learned a lot and I'm sure my next one will be MUCH better!  

Here's the tank with the foam hot-glued in place. I got the foam from various packaging I had laying around at work from servers, hard drives, etc.










Here's the wall after the first coat of concrete. This was hands down the biggest area that I would do better next time. First I mixed too much up at once so it started drying out quickly. Secondly, I didn't mix up thoroughly enough. It was lumpy and made following coats apear lumpy as well.



















The second and third coats helped to smooth out some of the lumpyness but as you can see I was unable to get all of it out with the amount of time I was able to spend on it. 









Here is the finished product. I still need some more plants but I'm pretty happy with it so far. Enjoy!


----------



## chibisan (Apr 4, 2008)

I think it looks really good!


----------



## divingne1 (Mar 21, 2008)

I think it looks fantastic. Nothing shabby about it at all.
Candy


----------



## M_A_B (May 2, 2008)

looks pretty good. nice work.


----------



## gotham229 (Dec 30, 2006)

looks nice. What kind of concrete did you use? Did you wash the rock wall in any way to neutralize it?
-Jon


----------



## tkromer (Dec 20, 2007)

Looks beautiful, and even without all the plants grown in it's already looking nice. Great work!


----------



## melas (Oct 24, 2007)

gotham229 said:


> looks nice. What kind of concrete did you use? Did you wash the rock wall in any way to neutralize it?
> -Jon



It was a floor leveling mix (laticrete) that I found in the Tile section at Lowes. I'll take a look at the brand name when I get home tonight. It was in a small carton in powder form. I used the whole carton for this tank. Cost was around $10. I forgot to take pictures after I was done painting but that made all the difference in the world! Just the black wash added a TON of depth. 

After each coat of concrete I filled the aquarium with water and white vinegar for 2 or 3 days. After the final coat I let the aquarium filled for about a week, doing a water change mid-week. It was actually pretty easy but it definitely time intensive!


----------



## Demosthenes (Dec 8, 2006)

I think it looks awesome. The plants should hide any imperfections as they start to fill in anyway. Awesome and inspiring tank!


----------



## Mywebbedtoes (Jul 2, 2007)

Sweet. I really like that look a lot.


----------



## arielelf (May 23, 2007)

Wow, you did a great job! The rock placement is very natural looking and the cement work looks very natural also. I am very glad that you neutralized everything! I hope that everyone remebers to do the same.
Great Job!


----------



## melas (Oct 24, 2007)

arielelf said:


> Wow, you did a great job! The rock placement is very natural looking and the cement work looks very natural also. I am very glad that you neutralized everything! I hope that everyone remebers to do the same.
> Great Job!


Thanks arielelf! I owe it all to the inspiring post of your 60 gallon! I would have never thought of this on my own! I took note of how many times you commented on the importance of neutralization and planned early on to do the same! Thanks to YOU! 

PS - sorry I mangled your username above! i spelled it from memory and I just NOW realized that it spells ariel elf . . . dugh!


----------



## UmbraSprite (Mar 2, 2007)

Rocks are bumpy in nature!

Looks amazing!


----------



## melas (Oct 24, 2007)

gotham229 said:


> What kind of concrete did you use?


Okay here's exactly what I used - this is in the Tile aisle at your friendly Lowe's store . . . haha!
*Latticrete Brand
Lattipatch - Rapid Concrete Leveler 8lb carton *

It says you can feather the edges to a half inch - so i guess it's pretty "flexible". It cured VERY hard. I was actually able to lift the whole tank by the rock wall (though I wouldn't advise it!).


----------



## divingne1 (Mar 21, 2008)

What kind of fern is that on the left side of the tank? I think that is a beautiful fern. The only kind of ferns available her are the ginormous ones.

The more I look at this viv the more I love it. You have placed your plants and wood pieces in a very appealing way. Someone made a very nice post on the best way to set up your viv. with the type frogs you have and you did it just as they suggested. Leaf litter and a small amount of plants on the ground. 
Candy


----------



## thedude (Nov 28, 2007)

man that thing is great looking! i wish i could do something like that  i really like the rock background more than the usual coco fiber background too. good job!


----------



## melas (Oct 24, 2007)

divingne1 said:


> What kind of fern is that on the left side of the tank? I think that is a beautiful fern. The only kind of ferns available her are the ginormous ones.


Ummm . . .not sure. I have a HUGE greenhouse near me that has an entire section of tropical plants and ferns. They have a large selection of Tilandsias as well. I do know that the smaller ferns in the terrarium are white rabbit's foot ferns. Sorry I couldn't be of more help. I'm not much of a plant person!

Matt


----------



## reptileink (May 1, 2005)

Now, how did you put the concrete on?? Did you just kind of slop it in there by hand, or did you use a putty knife, brush??


----------



## Cobra (Feb 13, 2008)

Beautiful tank, I wanna do the same thing but I need to know where I can get those foam blocks to make the background. Can you tell me where I can get some?


----------



## melas (Oct 24, 2007)

reptileink said:


> Now, how did you put the concrete on?? Did you just kind of slop it in there by hand, or did you use a putty knife, brush??


I just used my hands to apply and shape the concrete. I tipped the tank on its back to make it easier. My recommendation: however you apply do small batches of cement and work on small areas at any given time. This stuff dries very quickly!


----------



## melas (Oct 24, 2007)

Cobra said:


> Beautiful tank, I wanna do the same thing but I need to know where I can get those foam blocks to make the background. Can you tell me where I can get some?


I got mine from server packaging (computers). I saw that you posted the same question on arielelf's 60 gallon thread. If you look in the last few pages of that thread someone posted link to a site that you could buy it. Check a local IT shop first though.


----------



## melas (Oct 24, 2007)

*Updated Shots*

Some updated shots of my rock wall tank!









































































*edit* i changed the order of some pics


----------



## divingne1 (Mar 21, 2008)

WOW - your tank looks fantastic.
Candy


----------



## Julio (Oct 8, 2007)

looks amazing!!


----------



## Android1313 (Dec 15, 2006)

WOW! :shock: 
Nice work! Fantastic looking viv!


----------



## onefstsnake (Jul 31, 2008)

What kind of paint did you use to paint the concrete? Concrete stain?


----------



## melas (Oct 24, 2007)

onefstsnake said:


> What kind of paint did you use to paint the concrete? Concrete stain?


Just normal acrylic paint . . . it's non-toxic. Just thin it out with water and you are all set to go!


----------



## nburns (May 3, 2005)

WOW :shock: amazing job. 

Nate


----------



## Tadpole4 (Mar 16, 2006)

I am also "fixen" to build a rock wall viv. I am planning to make a drip wall into a large water area for a group of mossies ( yep - sorry  not PDF's) so I am combing the threads for everything I can find on other "fake rock" projects.

Great job!!! I like the lumpy rocks  

My question though is -how soft is that foam you used ??? From what I have read the soft foam tends to collapse and cause the concrete/ grout/ mortar to chip and crack.


----------



## melas (Oct 24, 2007)

Tadpole4 - it was the high density stuff. If you think of those pool "noodles" - it's like that but a bit "firmer". I got all of it from computer component packaging. I'm in the IT field so I have a great deal of access to the stuff. Free is nice but "right" is so much better. Do whatever you have to to get the right stuff! Good luck sounds like an awesome project!

matt


----------



## pilo0024 (Aug 22, 2006)

wow that is looking so great. I've been looking into building fake rock so thank you for the inspiring post.


----------



## melas (Oct 24, 2007)

thanks! i actually think it was easier than the greatstuff and silicone . . . it was a HECK of a lot easier to clean up anyhow! good luck!


----------



## pilo0024 (Aug 22, 2006)

so it sounds like the only down side is that it takes a lot of time to complete with the curing process. but hey if it's as easy and clean as you say, i'm all about it.


----------



## griffen0218 (Jul 25, 2008)

this tank looks great


----------



## melas (Oct 24, 2007)

pilo0024 said:


> so it sounds like the only down side is that it takes a lot of time to complete with the curing process. but hey if it's as easy and clean as you say, i'm all about it.



Well it's all relative . . . concrete is the "neatest" stuff to work with but once you've gotten silicone or that bloody foam on your hands you will think this is the best thing in the world! everything cleans up with water and it's not bad. there is definitely a ton of time tied up in applying the multiple coats and curing the concrete but it's really neat to see it take shape and in the end it's totally worth it! good luck!


----------



## jelly_shrimp (Apr 17, 2009)

Thats awesome!!! Every example viv I look at makes me even more anxious!! I need money! I got like $7 so I need $80 more (a month and a half) blargh people stop making tanks!! HUMPH!!!
Also, If I were to do this, how would I get plants on it? Seeing as it's concrete...how would plants one: get through the concrete, two: grow in foam?!?!


----------



## pa.walt (Feb 16, 2004)

when you make these backgrounds you make pockets/holes for you plants as you make the rock background. look at some of the other posts on making these "rock" backgrounds and you will see where people have little "baskets" for the planting they are going to have.
walt


----------



## pookiebuttons (Jan 15, 2009)

wow your tank is beautiful! The concrete background turned out awesome. My boyfriend started a background with foam and concrete and then used some oxides to color the concrete. It looks cool but we haven't figured out how to make it safe for terrarium use.


----------



## ZeFrog (Apr 9, 2009)

Hi Matt, I really love your rock wall! It is very lovely and natural looking. I am thinking about building my first rock wall. I see you mentioned that you used a "black wash" or acrylic paint or something to paint the concrete. I don't know what you mean by that though, did you apply the paint to the entire concrete surface or just some parts? Also, what color paint did you use? Any additional painting info or advice would be appreciated. Thanks!


----------



## melas (Oct 24, 2007)

In this thread I explain it in a bit more detail. If you still have questions feel free to ask. Basically a "wash" is just a very diluted mixture of paint and water. I "paint" it on, let it sit for a few seconds and then wipe it off with a wet rag. All of the paint gets wiped off except for in the "nooks and cranies" giving it a TON of depth very quickly. Good luck!

http://www.dendroboard.com/forum/me...wall-tank-18x18x24-exoterra-4.html#post294108


----------



## Judy S (Aug 29, 2010)

melas said:


> Ummm . . .not sure. I have a HUGE greenhouse near me that has an entire section of tropical plants and ferns. They have a large selection of Tilandsias as well. I do know that the smaller ferns in the terrarium are white rabbit's foot ferns. Sorry I couldn't be of more help. I'm not much of a plant person!
> 
> Matt


Am browsing through some of the threads re construction and am reading about yours...since I go up through Harrisburg frequently enough...am curious where the huge greenhouse is located. Am a sucker for any kind of plants...(now frogs as well...) and am always on the lookout for new ones...hopefully you will respond to this. Thanks in advance, Judy S


----------



## melas (Oct 24, 2007)

Lurgan Greenhouse

It's Mennonite owned/operated - very nice people. Though not super knowledgeable about the tropicals - everything is typically in good shape though!

Google Maps


----------



## Philsuma (Jul 18, 2006)

Matt,

Haven't seen you on here in a while....

Did you delete all your photos?


----------



## melas (Oct 24, 2007)

No I switched servers . . . made the mistake early on of using IP addresses . . . need to see if Kyle will help me out with that . . . I get on here about every day . . . just don't post much.


----------



## Philsuma (Jul 18, 2006)

wow....yeah...gotta get your pics back on !


----------



## Judy S (Aug 29, 2010)

I tried to look at your pictures as well but a lot of them wouldn't open...would love to see updates of your wall..thanks for the tip about the nursery...Since I lost so many things this past summer there will be lots of holes to fill in my landscapes...I've got about 25 different garden areas so plants are definitely an addiction.


----------



## melas (Oct 24, 2007)

Judy S said:


> I tried to look at your pictures as well but a lot of them wouldn't open...would love to see updates of your wall..thanks for the tip about the nursery...Since I lost so many things this past summer there will be lots of holes to fill in my landscapes...I've got about 25 different garden areas so plants are definitely an addiction.


Pictures should be viewable now - Thanks Kyle! You may need to clear your browser's cache.

That's sweet about all of the garden areas. Where abouts are you from?


----------



## Judy S (Aug 29, 2010)

We have a smallish farm (20 A) over in Union Bridge, MD...old log house...the whole routine (not fixed up even though we've been here since '86...)... Are you into vivs and terrariums because of plant lust??? If so, I can send you a couple of good places to visit if you do the outdoor thing. Am getting ready to build a 20G that I converted with MUCH experimentation for the front and am going to try your method...but will try to make sides as well that can "fit" into the background. How did you neutralize your Latterite background--soak in a tub?? So I've tried the kitty litter method...the Habecrete method, and now am trying your method. It keeps me out of the bars and off the streets...


----------



## melas (Oct 24, 2007)

ahaha! Hilarious!

No unfortunately I have a brown thumb . . . I like plants but I'm definitely in this for the animals. I have a few tanks that look awesome and then the rest . . .well . . .I have to continually add plants to them . . . 

Yeah I soaked everything in a water/vinegar solution. I was able to get them close to neutral for the long term.


----------



## Judy S (Aug 29, 2010)

Having a tank with concrete in it has to make it heavy...how in the world do you manage to lift it, lean over a tub..place it gently in the tub..fill with water and throw in (how much)vinegar...let the water out...repeat (how many times/days..) 'til "neutral". I wonder whether my husband would mind sharing the bathtub with a tank....hmmm Any "hints?" Have you started another tank??? Am wondering why the styro over foam couldn't be a good "ground" element for inbetween plants...I did make some using the Habecrete and they look pretty good..my walking bumble bees like 'em....


----------



## melas (Oct 24, 2007)

The layer of cement is very thin. It is "heavy" but only like 10lbs or so.

Check out the link in my signature for some additional photos and comments and see if that answers your questions!


----------

